# C&C alarmstufe rot2 auflösung?



## nonsense (21. September 2015)

*C&C alarmstufe rot2 auflösung?*

Moin moin

Da war ja letztens beim "Aufs haus" das RA2 zu haben und als die "Server" dann auch wieder gingen gleich gezogen.

Nun ja erstmal paar runden gefecht gespielt um die seiten kennen zu lernen (naja, die KI hat mich mehr an Act of war erinnert aber die konnte ich wenigstens handeln) aber was mich mehr gestört hat war das die auflösung nur bis 1024x768 ein zu stellen ging.

Lief zwar auch so doch beim scrollen ruckelte es teileweise doch recht (stark) und unregelmäßig ists dann einfach eingefrohren.

Daher meine frage, gibts da sowas wie ein offiziellen/inoffiziellen patch/mod/trick etc um die auflösung zu erhöhen?


Danke schon mal


----------



## snaapsnaap (21. September 2015)

*AW: C&C alarmstufe rot2 auflösung?*

RA2.ini und RA2MD.ini (Yuri) öffnen und einfach die Auflösung editieren.

ScreenWidth=1920
ScreenHeight=1080

Oder was du eben brauchst.

Und außerdem VideoBackBuffer=no bei [Video] hinzufügen, soll viele Probleme beheben!

Konnte es damit jedenfalls super zocken


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2015)

*AW: C&C alarmstufe rot2 auflösung?*

Habe selber danach gesucht. Eine Möglichkeit ist halt im Hauptmenü "HIRES" einfach einzugeben. Nach einem Bestätigungssound kann man immerhin 1280xirgendwas auswählen. 
FullHD und co ist aber wohl nicht Möglich.  (Ich kann nicht mal zocken, da ich nur gefühlt 3 Farben habe und das Game mit etwa 2 FPS läuft. 

Worauf ich aber gestoßen bin ist das Projekt OpenRA - Home. Quasi eine Communityversion der alten C&C Teile. 
Auf Github finden sich dann auch Mods dafür die das Zocken von RA2 ermöglichen sollen:
https://github.com/Phrohdoh/oramod-ra2

Vielleicht hilfts^^



Edit: War zu langsam. Interessant das ich sowas nicht gefunden habe o_O Sondern nur andere Lösungen die bei der Originversion nicht funktionieren


----------



## nonsense (22. September 2015)

*AW: C&C alarmstufe rot2 auflösung?*

moin moin

Dank euch beiden, werds dann mal versuchen und schaun obs klappt.

wegen openRA, das hatte ich vor langer zeit schon mal gesehen aber





> OpenRA's primary focus is cross-platform multiplayer


 und ehrlich gesagt strategie und MP ... da bin ich doch etwas zu ... na eher wie ein hack-klotz das kann nicht gut gehen


----------

